# Allen Iverson: Etch-A-Sketch



## Basel




----------



## Sliccat

I love pointless Iverson threads, but they should have _something_ to do with the sixers.


----------



## DamDweller

Man, that is impressive. That must have taken some serious time. I guess the only question I have is why is it on this board and not the Nuggets. I know it's tough to let someone go but he is gone and done.


----------



## Basel

DamDweller said:


> Man, that is impressive. That must have taken some serious time. I guess the only question I have is why is it on this board and not the Nuggets. I know it's tough to let someone go but he is gone and done.


I posted it here since it's of him in the Sixers uniform.


----------



## jefferyball

I give you your props on this one.That is truly a beautiful work of art.


----------

